# Ford 5000 Ignition Switch



## Mike_Elkins (Aug 28, 2012)

I have a Ford 5000 - 1968 diesel model.

Recently the ignition switch went bad and I ordered a 3rd party replacement. The original switch has 3 electrical posts marked 1, 2 and 3. The replacement has 5 posts. I connected the wires on the old switch to the same post numbers (1, 2 & 3) on the new switch. The switch starts the tractor but the gauges and warning lights don't function properly.

I tried 3 different places on the Internet and no one sells a switch with only 3 posts.

Does anyone know where I might be able to get a replacement switch or how to match the posts on the old switch with the new one.

The original switch is stamped with the word "England" if that means anything.

thanks in advance


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

I would contact the seller of the switch you bought and ask them where the wires go. Surely, they have had that question before. 

A New Holland dealer should have the switch you want. Try MESSICK'S FARM EQUIPMENT.

My GUESS is that the extra terminals on the switch are for the manifold heater. If so, the instrument panel will work till the tractor starts, and then quit (if you have the instrument panel on a heater terminal). Try moving the instrument panel wire to another terminal to see if it works.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

After studying this problem on the internet, I discovered that there's not a lot of help on this subject. Suppliers can't even tell you where the wires go. So I'll post what I've learned. 

Do either of the following type of switches that work with a manifold heater match what you have??

1) One switch has 5 positions. The center position is Off. One position to the left is Heat; two positions to the left is Heat/Start. One position to the right of center is On; two positions to the right is (cold) Start. 

2) Another switch appears to have 4 positions. First position is Off; Next/second position to the right is On; All the way to the right is Start; And in between On and Start is the Heat position. I think there is no detent for the heat position.

The Power wire (big wire) is supposed to be red. Check it for power with a volt meter or circuit checker. It goes to the biggest spade/terminal on the switch. (Hopefully, that's #1??).

Using a voltmeter or a circuit checker, put the switch in the ON position, and locate which spade has power in the ON position. Put your instrument panel wire on this spade. 

Using a voltmeter or a circuit checker, hold the switch in the START position, and locate the spade that has power in the Start position. Put your starter solenoid wire on this spade. 

It really is quite simple. Good Luck. Give us a hollar if you need help..and let us know how you made out..


----------



## Mike_Elkins (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you very much for the quick replies.

I will follow your advice and let you know how it goes. I'm going to be busy this coming week-end so it may be a couple of weeks before I get a chance to try the instructions.

Yes, the big terminal was labeled #1. It was the same size on the original switch. 

Yes, the gas and temperature gauges work until I turn the key all the way to the left after the tractor is running. If I turn it a notch to the right, the gauges work but the battery warning light comes on then.


----------



## Jpbm242 (Feb 6, 2013)

Also worth noting with volt meter one spade should be hot when slightly accessing the spring loaded actuating part of the ignition switch-this spade is for the glow plug wire


----------



## Mike_Elkins (Aug 28, 2012)

I ended up having a mechanic rewire the connections to the switch. I could never get it to work properly. I'm not exactly sure how he rewired it other than that he said he had to rewire it to get it to work.


----------

